# 2 hours and 58 minutes of earnings



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

.... on a Thursday night. Did not even hit the 3 hour mark and I felt like I did not even try. Only a quarter tank of gas was used. Longest trip was 12 miles. It can be done.....


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> .... on a Thursday night. Did not even hit the 3 hour mark and I felt like I did not even try. Only a quarter tank of gas was used. Longest trip was 12 miles. It can be done.....


Is it, like, good?


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Steven Ambrose said:


> .... on a Thursday night. Did not even hit the 3 hour mark and I felt like I did not even try. Only a quarter tank of gas was used. Longest trip was 12 miles. It can be done.....


Lots of variables in play. Some days I make more than $67 in 3 hours...most days less than $50.

Before 2017, I easily made $120 between 3pm and 6pm. (Lyft Only)


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Zebonkey said:


> Is it, like, good?


Thursday evenings are normally mild to quiet. I did this from 6 PM to almost 9 PM. A lot of this was past the evening rush hour.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

Good job bro. Making money with UE can be done


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Zebonkey said:


> Is it, like, good?


I guess in theory. There was a $6.25 surge and $ 4.50 surge I got. Several people were happy and tipped. I did not even keep track of my earning until the last trip finished.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ConkeyCrack said:


> Good job bro. Making money with UE can be done


You getting Close to Pizza Tip money There !

Maybe i should Uber again . . .


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> You getting Close to Pizza Tip money There !
> 
> Maybe i should Uber again . . .


Lol yea man get out there. It's been busy and I been getting some solid tips and quests


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ConkeyCrack said:


> Lol yea man get out there. It's been busy and I been getting some solid tips and quests


" NO NEED TO TIP "!


----------



## Sick Duck (Feb 11, 2020)

Killed it the other night


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sick Duck said:


> Killed it the other night
> 
> View attachment 422080


Go buy yourself a Mc Double !

Well Done !


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

That’s my typical day, but fewer trips.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

ConkeyCrack said:


> Good job bro. Making money with UE can be done


Too dependent on Promotions and tips for my liking. Those Promo's dry up eventually and tips are sporadic at times. I respect the hustle though you came close to averaging 3 trips per hour.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Steven Ambrose said:


> .... on a Thursday night. Did not even hit the 3 hour mark and I felt like I did not even try. Only a quarter tank of gas was used. Longest trip was 12 miles. It can be done.....


+$20/hr hustling it!! .... no AB5 for the win!!



Cdub2k said:


> Too dependent on Promotions and tips for my liking. Those Promo's dry up eventually and tips are sporadic at times. I respect the hustle though you came close to averaging 3 trips per hour.


Milk whatever they send at you! Squeeze every little promo, surge, whatever whenever you can........

I'm sure as hell going to milk the living shiznitz out of this tonight..... Banking on snagging 4-5 of these bad boys.....


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

I had a night like that on Monday. Three rides, $64.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Sick Duck said:


> Killed it the other night
> 
> View attachment 422080


Ooooooh... you struck gold alright.... an Iowa Effigy Mounds quarter


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

Cdub2k said:


> Too dependent on Promotions and tips for my liking. Those Promo's dry up eventually and tips are sporadic at times. I respect the hustle though you came close to averaging 3 trips per hour.


The promotions here in NYC have been pretty consistent since the new pay structure and so have the tips. The trip earnings are an absolute joke. The quests and tips is where the money is at


----------



## cavenoize (Jul 13, 2018)

Sick Duck said:


> Killed it the other night
> 
> View attachment 422080


HOW has it been so long without this?


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Sick Duck said:


> Killed it the other night
> 
> View attachment 422080


Did you kill another uber driver, you vicious animal?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Wow... That makes me feel like my 6+ hours online.... NOT DRIVING MIND YOU... Was a. Real barnburner.... Thx...


----------



## Deceptive (Oct 29, 2019)

What money...


----------



## zhj8485 (Mar 5, 2020)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Thursday evenings are normally mild to quiet. I did this from 6 PM to almost 9 PM. A lot of this was past the evening rush hour.


What state is this in


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

zhj8485 said:


> What state is this in


Michigan


----------



## zhj8485 (Mar 5, 2020)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Michigan


I am a new driver in Michigan in UBER. How much can you make if you drive 60 hours a week.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

zhj8485 said:


> I am a new driver in Michigan in UBER. How much can you make if you drive 60 hours a week.


I wouldn't know, I don't drive 60 hours a week. I barely go over 15 to 20 hours a week.



zhj8485 said:


> I am a new driver in Michigan in UBER. How much can you make if you drive 60 hours a week.


You may want to check out the Detroit pages. It can vary.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Steven Ambrose said:


> .... on a Thursday night. Did not even hit the 3 hour mark and I felt like I did not even try. Only a quarter tank of gas was used. Longest trip was 12 miles. It can be done.....


A quarter of a tank,
What are you driving a Hummer?


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> A quarter of a tank,
> What are you driving a Hummer?


It was 1/4 of a tank. Went from a full tank to 3/4 of a tank.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Sick Duck said:


> Killed it the other night
> 
> View attachment 422080


INVEST IT !


----------

